# Shhhhh



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Seems the world has gone to sleep,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Seems the world has gone to sleep,


just you and me and Dog named Boo 

:banplease: with a comment like that


----------

